# posts missing?



## DanMcG (Oct 6, 2010)

I posted twice on Sleak75's ice bin thread and noticed today they are missing, deleted.

The reason I noticed is Mballi mentioned  the samething in the same thread.

You guys might want to check it out.

My posts were at 2:28am and 2:45am est and they still show in my activity list.

more info: If I click on the link in my profile it will show my posts. but when I go to new posts and find it in the list of threads it's not hilighted and they are missing.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 6, 2010)

I found them and restored them. What often happens is a newer members post or thread gets caught in the spam filter and then they re post it several times and sometimes we pick the wrong one or ones to delete so as not to have double and triples of the same thing. This one was on me I didn't notice the differences in the posts and sometimes its hard to find any differences but it has been restored now


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Jerry,


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 6, 2010)

You the man jerry....after all I would hate to lose a post.


----------

